# Trick to become SYSTEM USER!!!



## crystal_pup (May 9, 2007)

Hi All,
Guys i have come across another kewl trick which makes us the system user...i donno wat prerequisites are required to make this trick work on ur account...all i can say is tht u shud hav access to command prompt...Anyways lets begin with this tutorial...

1) go to command prompt and type this command
C:\> at "time" /interactive "cmd.exe"
Eg --> C:\> at 15:17 /interactive "cmd.exe"

The above command will trigger a new command prompt to open in a new window....

2) When the targetted time clocks then a new command prompt will come up...let it remain as it is...just minimise it...

3) Now go to task manager n end the process titled "explorer.exe"

4) Close the old command prompt...

5) Now in the new command prompt type "explorer.exe" ....take care u dont type the quotes...

6)Its done....Now go to Start n check out wheter u have bcome System user or not...

PS : I have heard tht System user is the top most user....

Anyways if u guys knw better trick than this one...thn pls share it...If this trick is old thn pls ignore it.

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## REY619 (May 9, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> PS : I have heard tht System user is the top most user....


I thought Administrator is the top most...
Anyway thanx for the trick, will try...


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 9, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> *6)Its done....Now go to run n check out wheter u have bcome System user or not...*
> 
> *PS : I have heard tht System user is the top most user....*
> 
> ...



Couldn't understand 6th point? How to check with run that we are a system user??


----------



## crystal_pup (May 9, 2007)

Refer to this snapshot ....It ll giv u an idea frm where to check out wheter u have bcum the system user or not...




Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 9, 2007)

And any advantages of being system user over the Administrator Account?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 9, 2007)

will this work from any sort of account?


----------



## REY619 (May 9, 2007)

That screenshot, how have u taken it? Nothing is visible....


----------



## crystal_pup (May 9, 2007)

I tried to post a better picture but i m unable to upload any pic whose size is less than 39 KB....The upload function of this thread doesnt allow me to do tht...Anyways If u want to find out wheter u hav bcum system user or not just go to Start n in the top u wud find "System" displayed over there....Like whenever u login to ur system, thn by goin to Start u ll find ur username displayed over there....Just follow the same step ya...n in the pic tht i hav uploaded just refer to the ellipse tht i hav drawn...

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## rakeshishere (May 9, 2007)

Let Me chk this ...


----------



## salilrane (May 10, 2007)

this requires admin rights to rum interactive command @ command prompt


----------



## REY619 (May 10, 2007)

salilrane said:
			
		

> this requires admin rights to rum interactive command @ command prompt


lol this means Administrator is the topmost...


----------



## crystal_pup (May 11, 2007)

REY619 said:
			
		

> lol this means Administrator is the topmost...


 

Just go to task manager n find out the processes tht r runnin under the username "SYSTEM".....n in Windows OS....The System user level is higher than administrator n has full control of the operating system and its kernel...Most of the system processes r required by Windows OS n these cannot be closed even by loggin as ADMIN...n even if u attempt to do it...it will result in an error message....

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## lalam (May 11, 2007)

How can there ever be any other user thats up above the administrator account? But ya nice work or should it be term discovery i don't know....


----------



## Sourabh (May 11, 2007)

Kunal and Rey, STOP! Move on now...


----------



## salilrane (May 12, 2007)

u cant execute the given steps if u r user ........... u need to be administrator or u must be in administrator group to use this trick .....

hence its clear that admin is topmost


----------



## REY619 (May 12, 2007)

^^Thats what i thought...


----------



## exeron (May 30, 2007)

First of all a quick demo:

Make a random unused directory only accessable to your user account through the security. Login under system, go to the folder, u will find that you can enter the folder, and take ownership even if you are not on the permissions list. Now take ownership, remove any other accounts from it, close it and log back in under your normal account, go to teh folder, whoops, you get access is denied.

Permission will never be an issue for system as it is like root in linux, it overrides all folder and most proccess access restrictions. 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superuser

Important bit:



> Administrator does not have all the privileges of root because some superuser privileges are assigned to the Local System account in Windows NT.



Administrator doesnt have sufficient permissions? Local System, sounds familiar. 

Also, see what proccesses owned by system you can kill by running taskmgr under the system cmd window that you couldnt under you admin account.

Any questions?


----------



## salilrane (May 30, 2007)

what questions ?

see prev reps dude ..............

u need admin privilages to become system user ...

have tried all that stuff under all circumstances ..........


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 30, 2007)

This trick doesn't works on all the systems. I have tried it on my pc but it didn't worked. Then I tried on the lab PC and guess what it worked !
Although I tried using it on Administrator account. Any suggestions how to use it ???


----------



## coolboy_n (Jun 6, 2007)

A shorcut to the above mentioned way is to first use at 'time' / interactrive 'explorer.exe'...then 'end' ur normal explorer.exe which is already running...the New explorer.exe with System priviliges will appear at the time provided.
System access cant be made thru a guest a/c.
It's better than an admin a/c bcoz of the many reasons discussed above and ability to access the otherwise inaccessible(un-copyable) sam file .

Bless ya


----------



## crystal_pup (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey tht was a nice shortcut...Cool!!!!

Cheers,
Kunal


----------

